# Ebay seeds actually work. (update 2019-07-09)



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

2019-07-09 update

Another 2 weeks passed, They looks pretty good under water. In the picture below, you can see lots of pearling. Hope they can last more than just few months. . I will update in another 2 weeks.









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2019-06-26 update
Hi guys,
After 2 weeks at the windowsill, I decided to fill the water. I choose the smaller plant in the original thread (the one looks like monte carol). The following pictures are taken after 7 days under water. They are in 5 gal tank without co2 and under direct sunlight. I haven't dosed any fertilize so far. In my opinion, they look pretty good. However, I am totally lost now. What the hell is this plant? Hope someone can help me. Thanks

















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original post
Hi guys,

I bought some seeds from Ebay about 2 years ago and totally forgot this till last week. I am curious if they are still good.

After 10 days at my windowsill. Here we go.  Only problem is I don't know what they are. Looks like monte carol and Glosso to me, but I am not sure. Hope someone can help me.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to be HC and Glosso.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

The might work now, but I heard they have a life time of a few months - and will not keep propagating. Good luck!


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

They kind of look like chia. Keep this updated, whatever happens please.


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

That's awesome cammywf! The advantage of aquascape gardening is that propagation by cuttings is super easy and requires very little thinking and is a default (in my experience). My 'background thoughts' on that kind of propagation however, is the lack of genetic diversity, in case of a change in the tank environment, or if there is a plant disease, it wipes out the whole lot. I don't know if commercial aquatic plant exporters in Europe and Asia propagate by seed. I don't know much about seed propagation of aquatic plants. 

Ok, I'm watching to see what happens as well. Keep us posted!


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

Just updated


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

still too small to tell. I don't think this is glosso, but some kind of stem plants.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought few different ones from eBay and Amazon, they were all super perfect for 2 month ,but after 2 month start dying


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

They are perfect for planted tank contests  but I don't think they are submerged plants ,they are eventually melt


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

arash53 said:


> They are perfect for planted tank contests  but I don't think they are submerged plants ,they are eventually melt


I will keep updating this post. So far they look not bad, and I actually saw some pearling yesterday under direct sunlight. Anyway, this is a really interesting experiment


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

2019-07-09 update


----------



## af_kit (May 21, 2010)

Hi there, I was wondering if those plants are still good 😉 tempted to get some seeds from eBay also. Thanks


----------

